# Help!!!!



## Piper1300 (Sep 29, 2016)

My 2011 Sentra drivers window came off its track.
We got the window put up and now it's stuck up.
I've removed the door panel, the window motor works but the window won't come down with the mechanism.

How do I unstick the window to let it fall so I can try to put it on the track?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

optomalex said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are well, as are we.
> 
> ...


My response to your post is don't ever highjack someone else's thread. Your subject is entirely different from PIPER1300's; so I'll be moving your posts to a another section.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Piper1300 said:


> My 2011 Sentra drivers window came off its track.
> We got the window put up and now it's stuck up.
> I've removed the door panel, the window motor works but the window won't come down with the mechanism.
> 
> How do I unstick the window to let it fall so I can try to put it on the track?


If something got bent in the mechanism, then it can hang up the window. You'll just have examine the mechanism carefully. The FSM has lot of good info about the windows. If you don't have a copy of the FSM for your car, then you can download one from:

Nissan Sentra Service Repair Manuals


----------

